# A ticket for Daejon, please



## Junna Yuri

Hi I'm in Seoul, and I want to take a train to Daejeon. What should I say to the ticket seller, 대전(에/으로/행/까지) 가는 표 한 장 주세요, which one is right? Which particle should I use after the city name. Please give me a hand.


----------



## Dabin

1.대전에 가는 표 한 장 = A ticket for Daejeon
2.대전으로 가는 표 한 장 = A ticket for Daejeon (same as above but it sounds better and more exact)
3.대전행 가는 표 한 장 = A ticket for Daejeon (I think it's completely same as No.2 case)

No 1,2,3 is actually almost same I think for most Korean people.


4.대전까지 가는 표 한 장 is a little bit awkward. But It doesn't matter if you use this sentence with communicating.


----------



## boomluck

1. 대전 가는 표 한 장 주세요
2. 대전에 가는 표 한 장 주세요
3. 대전으로 가는 표 한 장 주세요
4. 대전행 가는 표 한 장 주세요
5. 대전까지 가는 표 한 장 주세요

In my opinion, 1, 3, and 5 are seemingly good.

I am not so sure about the no.2, but no.4 is definitely awkward. 행(行), I think, is a 한자어(chinese character), and it means 'to go'. Because 행 already has the meaning 'to go', when it combines with '가는' which also means 'to go', it sounds strange.

But, however you speak it, the ticket seller would understand, because you said the most important words in the sentence. '대전', '표', and '한 장'. 

Take a good trip!


----------



## Junna Yuri

Based on the answers of you guys, I think it's safe to say
대전 가는 표 한 장 주세요. (I think it's most convenient for me not to add anything behind the place)
대전으로 가는 표 한 장 주세요. (Both of you say this is correct.)

Thank you very much. I really enjoyed my trip to Daejon!


----------



## Curiosity777

대전행 가는 표 한 장 a ticket for Daejeon (not direct)
대전에 가는 표 한 장 a ticket to Daejeon (direct)

Considering '~행' and '~에', the meaning can be slightly different.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

since you speak Chinese, maybe this version will suit you better and easier to help you understand:
대전 차표 부탁
大田 車票, 付託 (拜託)

if you only need one ticket for yourself, I would add 한장, note that although naturally you would translate in Chinese as 一張 (일장), but you have to use pure Korean numbers with counters, so:

대전 차표 한장 부탁
大田車票一張, 付託 (拜託)


----------



## Junna Yuri

Hyperpolyglot said:


> since you speak Chinese, maybe this version will suit you better and easier to help you understand:
> 대전 차표 부탁
> 大田 車票, 付託 (拜託)
> 
> if you only need one ticket for yourself, I would add 한장, note that although naturally you would translate in Chinese as 一張 (일장), but you have to use pure Korean numbers with counters, so:
> 
> 대전 차표 한장 부탁
> 大田車票一張, 付託 (拜託)


 You're so thoughtful, thank you! Let me guess, you know a lot about Chinese, right？


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Junna Yuri said:


> You're so thoughtful, thank you! Let me guess, you know a lot about Chinese, right？


nah, just here and there, jack of all languages, master at none


----------

